# Need new waders for duck season



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm looking to buy new waders this next summer for hunting. I had some Decently nice waders but they never dried properly evenly and they went to hell quick. I'm not looking to pinch pennys on this purchase. I want some warm waders that won't leak and keep my feet warm when I sweat from wading in them. I'm thinking either Drake or Banded brands. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Check out Rogers. I just bought a pair this past season and absolutely love them


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Cabelas is where I get all of my waders, not sure what brand but I love them.  :rollin:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

CABELAS supermag waders. 1600 thinsulate in boots, which make the boots big, but never get cold feet and I stand in a diver slew for hours with them. I don't do cold, so they are perfect for me and I have had them for 5 years so far and no problems.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

x2 for the 1600 Sugermags, best pair I have - I sweat in them in my boxers when its 0 degrees outside. If you wear them hope you aren't moving around too much they are warm.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get a boot dryer while your at it. The best $70 I spent.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Get breathable waders. They feel like wearing normal clothes and doesnt make you sweat.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lacrosse Waders


----------



## btaumann (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm also a huge fan of Lacrosse waders. Their service is great and waders are comfortable.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

after going through, I believe, 6 pairs of normal Cabella's 3mm waders last year i picked up a pair of their armor flex waders for this season. So far i have a few weekends of wading though stick infested swamps with them and not a single hole. I like them so far!


----------

